# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  لقاء منبر مريخاب اون لاين مع احد بطال عملية الذراع الطويل ابراهام البينو

## مرهف

*ترقبونا
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*نسيج واحد ممتزج بكل الالوان 
يمتد مليون ميل مربع يتدفق في مساحة الوطن الكبير السودان
وعندما نقول السودان فسودان المريخ دائماً حاضر 
ما زلت مؤمناً بان جنوب السودان والسودان وطناً واحد وان اراد 
البعض ان يفصولننا وقد فلحوا
ولكن ما يسعدنا ان المريخ يربط بين الجميع ويمثل وطنا لا حدود جغرافية له
..
ارحب هنا بالاستاذ ابراهام البينو احد ابطال عملية الذراع الطويلة 
التي اقتلعت شيبوب من بين فك تماسيح المستنقعات
ويسعدنا وجوده بيننا ليتحدث ويتسرسل في الحديث عن العملية النوعية
التي قاموا بها وبالتفاصيل الشيقة التي عاشوها
نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا استاذ ابراهام
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*معلومات الموضوع
الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (2 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
مرهف,  Abraham Albino

...
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مرحبا به ضيفا عزيزا علينا،
ونتمنى منه ان يوضح لنا الطريقة التى خرج بها شيبوب من جوبا واين هو الان ومتى سيصل الى الخرطوم؟
                        	*

----------


## Abraham Albino

*شكرا لكم ي شباب على الترحيب وارجو ان تتقبلوا مني حقيقة انه م في بطولة وﻻ حاجة الحصل انه قمنا بواجبنا ليس أكثر
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abraham Albino
					

شكرا لكم ي شباب على الترحيب وارجو ان تتقبلوا مني حقيقة انه م في بطولة وﻻ حاجة الحصل انه قمنا بواجبنا ليس أكثر



ندرك انه الواجب ونعلم عن مدي حبك وارتباطك بسودان المريخ
ومن اجل التوثيق لهذه الحادثة يجب ان تشنف اذاننا بكل التفاصيل
...
*

----------


## الامير

*مرحب بيك يابطل
حبابك يابطل
احييك جدا
واحترمك جدا
ومقدرين جدا ماقمت به
تقبل تحياتنا العميقه
واحتراماتنا الكبيره
وربنا يقدرنا على جزاك يارائع
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مرحبا بالبطل والله العظيم أبطال رجال بحق وحقيقة أهلا بك بيننا ونزلت أهلا وحللت سهلاً ونحن عطشى حتى نسمع منك الملحمة البطولية التي قام بها نفر عزيز من أبناء الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الف مرحب حباب أحد أبطال معركة تخليص شيبوب حللت  سهلا سيكون لقاء ممتع ومشوق وننتظر بلهفه
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*ابراهام البينو أولا نرحب بك في منبر مريخاب أهلا وسهلا بوجودك معنا 
 كما نتقدم لك بعميق شكرنا وتقديرنا لمجهودكم الجبار في ملحمة عودة شيبوب للمريخ 
  كم تجدنا فخورين بكم وانتم تقدموا الغالي والنفيس لهذا العشق الاحمر 
 تعلمنا منكم دروس ستظل خالدة عبر تاريخ المريخ  لكم الشكر يا ابطال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باهلا بالبطل المريخي الجبار
مريخاب يسدوا عين الشمس 
*

----------


## مالك مصطفى

*شكرا جميلا علي مواقفكم البطولية
                        	*

----------


## جمال زين العابدين

*الف هلا ومرحبا بالاستاذ ابراهام البينو منور المنبر ...
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*شكرا جميلا علي مواقفكم البطولية
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*منوور بطلنا الهمام الفز هلا بيك
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*نحن فى المريخ أخوة نعشق النجم و نهوي ... اهلا أخونا فى المريخ ألبينو أبراهام
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*نحن فى المريخ أخوة نعشق النجم و نهوي ... اهلا أخونا فى المريخ ألبينو أبراهام
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*في كرة القدم خاصة في السودان للفوز الف اب والخسارة يتيمة او لا اب لها
حادثة اللاعب شيبوب كثيرون سيدعون البطولة فيها حتي من يتصل مستفسرا
سيقول انه كان ضمن الكتيبة التي انتزعت اللاعب
وكما ذكرت اخي ابراهام ان لابطولة في الامر فكل الامر كان عبارة عن اداء واجب
..
نريد ان نعرف منك التفاصيل كاملة التي تعرفها ولنا عودة لطرح الاسئلة علي شخصكم الكريم باذن الله
اتمني ان تكون وصلت الان الي المنزل بسلام
...
*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*هكذا هم الصفوة دائما في الموعد ليس عندهم المستحيل شكرا لكل من ساهم  في هده الملحمة البطولية
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*الف مرحب بيك الغالى ابراهام البينو
بيتك ومطرحك
لكم الشكر والتقدير فى اداء الواجب
وربنا مايحرمنا منكم 
اخوة ولازلتم اخوة
فان فرقتنا السياسة 
فوجودكم فى القلب لم يقسم
*

----------


## المكاجر

*مرحب بيك أخونا ابراهام البينو في بيتك وبين اخوتك
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*iiiiiiimmimiههههةهة--حبابكم   وينو البيون  هسع ولا نحن فى عالم افتراضى  --
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
مرحباً بك يا زعيم 
*

----------

